# Mating drywall to plaster on an inside corner



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

We don't get to see much real plaster here in Phoenix, but ... I would do it just like you are.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

While a larger waste of material, would it not be easier to double the drywall up to the 1" thickness, or at least shim the wall 1/2" behind the drywall?

Food for thought.


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

n0c7 said:


> While a larger waste of material, would it not be easier to double the drywall up to the 1" thickness, or at least shim the wall 1/2" behind the drywall?
> 
> Food for thought.


 
I thought about that, but I think it would be just as easy to use some mud to fill any voids and smooth out the edge. I am going to tape over that area anyway so it doesn't have to look good or anything.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Gonna be tricky to smooth out but doable.


----------

